# Police K9 Stabbed



## Milton Burton (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is a link about a k9 beibg stabbed. Dog was stabbed 8 times, stayed on the suspect. They say he will be back to work in 4 to 5 weeks. Dog was a German Shepard. Could have been worse, after suspect was in custody and searched found a handgun on him.
http://www.wreg.com/Global/story.asp?S=9708742


----------

